# Eco Earth Bags vs. Bricks



## Wild Bill (Oct 26, 2009)

is the stuff in the bags of Eco Earth coco fiber the same as the stuff as in the bricks?


----------



## Stopdroproll (Oct 26, 2009)

Looked the same when I saw it.


----------



## maitre (Oct 26, 2009)

Same stuff.. just not compressed so you don't need to expand it w water and dry it.  I prefer the bricks because stockpiling-and-storage is easier..


----------



## scottyk (Oct 26, 2009)

I also believe you pay more $$$ per volume with the loose stuff...


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 26, 2009)

maitre said:


> Same stuff.. just not compressed so you don't need to expand it w water and dry it.  I prefer the bricks because stockpiling-and-storage is easier..


That's exactly why i buy the brinks instead of the loose stuff.


----------



## AllieCat (Oct 26, 2009)

I get the loose stuff and store it in a rubbermaid container....a lot less hassle and you don't have to reconstitute then dry and it's ready the second you open the bag


----------



## Abby (Oct 26, 2009)

The dry coco fiber is more expensive than the coco fiber brick, but since I only have one T then I can "splurge" and buy the ready-made stuff


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 26, 2009)

Shelob1 said:


> The dry coco fiber is more expensive than the coco fiber brick, but since I only have one T then I can "splurge" and buy the ready-made stuff


Just wait til you get 20+ you'll buy the bricks.


----------



## Abby (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh I can't wait to get to 20+  :drool: 
I am already campaigning to get a few slings


----------



## Redneck (Oct 26, 2009)

I go with the bricks.. Only problem as stated already is haveing to soak it and the wait for it to dry.. But with 10 T's and 20 Scorps.. Its alot better.. I know that aint much compared to some on the boards here but I am slowly building my collection..


----------



## evicton (Oct 26, 2009)

I buy the bricks when I use coco but I always keep a premade brick around and when I use that up I just make another by the time I use it the coco is dry lol.


----------



## maitre (Oct 26, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> I go with the bricks.. Only problem as stated already is haveing to soak it and the wait for it to dry.. But with 10 T's and 20 Scorps.. Its alot better.. I know that aint much compared to some on the boards here but I am slowly building my collection..


Just plan ahead and do it before hand. I usually expand out half-bricks at a time to always have on hand. If I know I'll be doing a big enclosure, I'll expand 1.5 bricks.  There's nothing more annoying than filling an enclosure, realizing you need just a bit more, and having to expand it all over again.

Before receiving slings (or any pet), I already have the enclosures set up and 'tested out.'  By that, I mean I make each enclosure 1-3 weeks ahead (depending on size) and let it sit there for a while at the proper temp/humidity to make sure everything is A-ok (ie. no mold). If, for example,  mold does develop in the test cage, more ventilation is added.

Since I keep communals, I always have many extra cages set up in case I need to suddenly break apart the commune.  Because of this, I can monitor conditions in each enclosure before a T is introduced into it.

I suggest everyone follow this practice.  By setting up before hand, you'll save yourself a lot of environment-tweaking-trouble in the long run.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Oct 27, 2009)

Instead of wasting your money go to a gardening store and buy a big 2.2 cubic brick of peat moss. Mix that with a bag of black earth and you will have enough cool tropical mix layered earth to las a lifetime. all for under 10 bucks.


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (Oct 27, 2009)

Loose ones are good if your in a hurry and keeping less T's but sometimes they have more of the weed-like things which are a big no-no on my part. I use bricks because you can store them much easier and I have a lot of T's currently. Bricks are nice when you want A LOT of substrate to use. Personally, I like putting a lot in my tanks especially if I'm gonna do terraforming and be artistic in making my tanks.  

If you think about, they're the same stuff.


----------



## bryanon (Oct 27, 2009)

I love coco fiber!!


----------



## Bill S (Oct 28, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> I go with the bricks.. Only problem as stated already is haveing to soak it and the wait for it to dry..


I soak a brick in a plastic sweater box and keep it on hand for when I need it.  By then it's usually dry enough.  I also use less water than the directions call for - just enough to soften the brick to the point where it's thoroughly crumbly.


----------



## WeezyTheAvic (Oct 25, 2010)

they have coco fiber bricks & bag that you can get at a hydro store.    organic coco planting mix witch expand to 2.5cf of mix or coco tek they use this they call it soilless growing cuse theres no nutrients in it or dirt just coco fibers its an medium that the aeration is good and hold just the right amount of moister pretty much all the same reason y coco fibers r used in this hobby . now i dont know if its safe for tarantula or what it looks the same expands the same u cant tell the differents at all i dont think there is any opinions ?


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 25, 2010)

In my experience, I'm lazy enough, and the price difference is small enough that I don't bother.  I don't change out substrate unless it's really needed either, and I tend to buy T's in batches, so I just get some substrate at the same time.

I've also noticed a texture difference in the bags compared to the bricks, at least in my local products. The bricks are more fibrous, whereas the bags are less fibrous and softer.  I doubt my T's care much either way though.

I've been considering switching to peat in the future, but I've had no problems with coir so I might not bother.  Plus, I've only seen peat in ginormous bags, and my apartment only has so much space.  Sure, the peat is cheaper, but money is less of an issue than space for me.

Just my $.02.


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 25, 2010)

WeezyTheAvic said:


> they have coco fiber bricks & bag that you can get at a hydro store.    organic coco planting mix witch expand to 2.5cf of mix or coco tek they use this they call it soilless growing cuse theres no nutrients in it or dirt just coco fibers its an medium that the aeration is good and hold just the right amount of moister pretty much all the same reason y coco fibers r used in this hobby . now i dont know if its safe for tarantula or what it looks the same expands the same u cant tell the differents at all i dont think there is any opinions ?


As long as the texture is similar, and there aren't any chemical additives (which I intensely doubt would be the case given it's labelled organic (although, manure is 100% organic--not that it would be in this medium, but organic isn't the same thing as 'free of additives)), you should be fine.

Also, you'll find people more ready to answer your queries if you at least make the attempt at proper English.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 25, 2010)

I by the bricks, because then I have more room and money for T's!    And they're like 6 bucks up here, and the loose stuff is 19! Norway is such a screwed up country with prices.. People pay so much money to avoid doing anything themselves.. Anyways.. It's the same stuff, just compressed versus non-compressed. 

After I've wet my bricks, I poor the stuff into an old pillowcase and hang it up over night, next day it's slightly moist, after another night it's bone dry.


----------

